# Dell Streak



## Pirate (Jul 5, 2009)

I signed up for the Dell Streak pre-order. Looks like it has just about everything I have been looking for. Android OS, Kindle for Android works great on my EVO so should be super on the 5in screen, be able to check email, news and weather yet be able to carry in in my vest pocket. Harley vests have huge inside pockets(see insert picture)


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

It los like a very cool phone if you don't mind the size! One of my best friends was going to get one till the last minute announcement that it wouldn't be compatible with tmobile.  He got a cheap android pad instead.  I do wish the streak used a newer version of android than 1.6.


----------



## Pirate (Jul 5, 2009)

The Hooded Claw said:


> It los like a very cool phone if you don't mind the size! One of my best friends was going to get one till the last minute announcement that it wouldn't be compatible with tmobile. He got a cheap android pad instead. I do wish the streak used a newer version of android than 1.6.


Dell says that there will be an update to 2.2 later this summer. The Streak was supposed to be out now but got delayed. I'm betting it will ship with android 2.2.


----------



## Pirate (Jul 5, 2009)

The Dell Streak will be available for order tomorrow. Today for those of us who pre registered.
It is a bit salty if you don't go for the AT$T 2year plan. ($249 or maybe $295, not sure which. I didn't take the plan)
$549 with out AT$T's plan. That's stripped, no external memory card, case, etc.
www.dell.com/streak


----------



## 911jason (Aug 17, 2009)

The Hooded Claw said:


> It los like a very cool phone if you don't mind the size! One of my best friends was going to get one till the last minute announcement that it wouldn't be compatible with tmobile. He got a cheap android pad instead. I do wish the streak used a newer version of android than 1.6.


It's a phone?!?


----------



## Andra (Nov 19, 2008)

Yeah, I got my email yesterday and tried to pre-order, but I couldn't get it to verify the upgrade with my AT&T account.  I'm pretty sure that this is the one that I want, but not at $549.  So I'll wait until I can get it through AT&T.  Pirate, if you got one, please report back.

911jason, yes, the streak is a phone.  But it's also a 5-inch tablet so it's kind of a breed of its own.


----------



## Pirate (Jul 5, 2009)

Andra said:


> Yeah, I got my email yesterday and tried to pre-order, but I couldn't get it to verify the upgrade with my AT&T account. I'm pretty sure that this is the one that I want, but not at $549. So I'll wait until I can get it through AT&T. Pirate, if you got one, please report back.
> 
> 911jason, yes, the streak is a phone. But it's also a 5-inch tablet so it's kind of a breed of its own.


Yea I will report back. But I expect it to be a very good eBook reader with Kindle for android. I currently use kindle for android on my Sprint EVO with a 4.3 inch screen and it is quite usable. With my EVO I already have a phone and didn't need another one so I did not take AT&T's plan. Therefor I had to pay the full $549. , My EVO can serve as a wifi hot spot so I should be able to link the Dell Streak and get to the internet with the streak.
The money I save by not taking AT&T's plan should make up the difference in a couple of months.


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

I was intrigued by the Streak, and was rooting <heh> for it, even though there was never the slightest possibility of me getting one--I just got an EVO a couple of months ago from Sprint, and unlike Pirate, I can't justify a second phone (though my iPad is just fine!). But I'm concerned that the launch has been so mishandled, between delays, price confusion, and snatching away the football from Tmobile subscribers (a good friend of mine falls in that group, and was enthusiastic about the Streak), I suspect that the franchise may have been fatally fouled up.


----------



## davidhburton (Mar 11, 2010)

I'm anxious to see the Streak, but I'd really like to see something larger, more along the lines of the iPad for size, but with Android as the OS. I can hope, can't I?


----------



## Andra (Nov 19, 2008)

I got mine ordered and it should be here Wednesday or Thursday.

davidburton, rumors have a 7" and a 10" tablet in the pipeline from Dell.


----------



## davidhburton (Mar 11, 2010)

Nice! Thanks!

I've also heard about Verizon/Google's upcoming tablet as well as Neofonie's WeTab, both of which will be Android based. I'm eagerly awaiting!!


----------



## Andra (Nov 19, 2008)

Well my Streak arrived today and so far so good.
It's definitely on the big side for a phone, but it is really beautiful.  I'll post more as I play with it.


----------



## gadgetgirl003 (Mar 22, 2009)

Andra said:


> Well my Streak arrived today and so far so good.
> It's definitely on the big side for a phone, but it is really beautiful. I'll post more as I play with it.


Glad you like it so far. I can't wait to hear more from you about it. Pics too of course.


----------



## 911jason (Aug 17, 2009)

Andra said:


> It's definitely on the big side for a phone...


I'd say so!










Compared with an iPhone:









Compared with an unknown sized flip-flop (!) and a couple Blackberries:


----------



## Pirate (Jul 5, 2009)

My streak came while I was on vacation for two weeks. Just got back and installed the Kindle for Android on it, but, sigh, two weeks mail/bills to sort through, grass is in desperate need of mowing (5 acres). It rained and had a roof leak around one of the sewer vents. Plus I am 2/3 way through a J.D.Robb book in paper so haven't had time to play with it yet. I will say that I think it will make a great eBook reader. My EVO works as a ebook reader very well so the Streak should as well.


----------



## gadgetgirl003 (Mar 22, 2009)

Pirate said:


> My streak came while I was on vacation for two weeks. Just got back and installed the Kindle for Android on it, but, sigh, two weeks mail/bills to sort through, grass is in desperate need of mowing (5 acres). It rained and had a roof leak around one of the sewer vents. Plus I am 2/3 way through a J.D.Robb book in paper so haven't had time to play with it yet. I will say that I think it will make a great eBook reader. My EVO works as a ebook reader very well so the Streak should as well.


Sounds like you will be busy. Hurry up!!! I want to hear some reviews from Kindleboard members!!!!


----------



## slwiser (Dec 28, 2009)

I just got an EVO and loaded the Kindle for Android up on it.  It works will for me before my first Kindle, the K3 arrives....Make sure you compare the Streak with the EVO.


----------



## Pirate (Jul 5, 2009)

slwiser said:


> I just got an EVO and loaded the Kindle for Android up on it. It works will for me before my first Kindle, the K3 arrives....Make sure you compare the Streak with the EVO.


I'm working my way through "The Girl Who Played with Fire" on the streak. The kindle app works just the same on the streak as it does on the EVO.
The Streak has a bigger screen is the only difference between it and the EVO. I found the Kindle app on the EVO quite usable. I do find that on both I prefer a black background with white text. I have found that you can copy .mobi files with out DRM and PRC flies with out DRM into the Kindle folder in the SD card and they will show up on the kindle app home page just like on the Kindle. The kindle app sync's your place with Amazon so if you open the same book on your Kindle, you have the option of going to the same page. If you have wispernet on on your kindle so it can sync it's place with amazon then when you start the app on your EVO you are given the option of going to the same page you are on on the Kindle. At least the EVO does. I haven't tried it yet with the streak but am betting it will work the same way.


----------



## 911jason (Aug 17, 2009)

Pirate said:


> I have found that you can copy .mobi files with out DRM and PRC flies with out DRM into the Kindle folder in the SD card and they will show up on the kindle app home page just like on the Kindle. The kindle app sync's your place with Amazon so if you open the same book on your Kindle, you have the option of going to the same page.


That's AWESOME! Wish there was a way to use the Kindle app for the iPod Touch that way!


----------

